# Happy Easter thread :)



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter everyone!

Our traditional way of coloring eggs. Herbs, no artificial color. 







What about yours?


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> Very nice!


I'm quite happy how they turned to be this year. The color is very strong.

I don't have many nice memories while growing up... but coloring eggs in my family is one of them. Somehow, that day was always perfect and happy. I thought I should pass that to my kids.

I just had to snap the picture before they crash every one of them


----------



## jamesparker1250 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice pictures and eggs


----------



## BillM (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful shot Maria and Happy Easter to you too.


----------



## xFireSoul (Apr 20, 2014)

Having problems uploading them here.. Take a look in 500px.  
Easter by Ivan Nikolov | 500px
Day after easter by Ivan Nikolov | 500px


----------



## Braineack (Apr 20, 2014)

I just finished making double chocolate cookies. (probably the best cookie recipe known to man).


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

The thread has just become 10 times better!

RECIPE!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

xFireSoul said:


> Having problems uploading them here.. Take a look in 500px.
> Easter by Ivan Nikolov | 500px
> Day after easter by Ivan Nikolov | 500px


I'm having troubles with links. I'm sure someone will explain you how to embed pictures here


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

More pictures Easter related?


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter  from this old hippy


----------



## limr (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm going to see if I can get some of the painted wooden eggs I have. In the meantime, what herbs or spices do you use to color yours? And how do you get the patterns? They're amazing!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice shot mmaria and Good job on the eggs coloring & decorating. The memories your kids have will be good ones for sure. Happy Easter all. I wouldn't mind one of the chocolate cookies Braineack made,they look really yummy.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> Our traditional way of coloring eggs. Herbs, no artificial color.
> 
> ...



These are splendid, Maria! Just lovely! I'd love to hear more about how these are made.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 20, 2014)

xFireSoul said:


> Having problems uploading them here.. Take a look in 500px.
> Easter by Ivan Nikolov | 500px
> Day after easter by Ivan Nikolov | 500px


 Ivan, 500px doesn't supply BBcode so you have to copy the HTML and convert it.   I use this site, you just paste in the HTML and hit convert and it spits out the BBCode. HTML To BB Code Converter


----------



## paigew (Apr 20, 2014)

Maria PLEASE share how you made those! The colors are so vibrant for natural dyes. Beautiful!


----------



## limr (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay, here are some traditional painted wooden eggs from Slovenia:




Easter eggs by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Easter traditions in Portugal do include coloring eggs, but it's more about the breads and the rituals. In Braga especially, Easter is NO.JOKE. There's almost a carnival-like atmosphere during the week prior, including mannequins of John baptizing Jesus in the Rio Este (the East River...which is more of a little canal and no where near deep enough for mobsters to dump any bodies in  ) I have pictures of them somewhere and thought I digitized some of them but I guess I didn't. I'll see if I can find them. 

On Good Friday, everyone is in town for the procession, but this is a very solemn procession, with chanting monks, statuettes, prayers, and long periods of dead silence. Do you know how hard it is to get silence from a crowd of Portuguese people?? Easter itself is festive and involves lots of dressing in your finest and promenading through town and hanging out in cafes.


----------



## runnah (Apr 20, 2014)

They started as white eggs.   


I observe the pagan traditions of this holiday. Traditions include watching F1 and drinking more beers than socially acceptable at 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Happy Easter  from this old hippy


I guess yours are colored with some herbs also 



runnah said:


> They started as white eggs.   View attachment 71787


 and I guess you've explained everything...


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

limr said:


> ... what herbs or spices do you use to color yours? And how do you get the patterns? They're amazing!





Derrel said:


> These are splendid, Maria! Just lovely! I'd love to hear more about how these are made.





paigew said:


> Maria PLEASE share how you made those! The colors are so vibrant for natural dyes. Beautiful!



Ok... this is how...

I used the peel of onions  lots of it

The patterns are just some herbs and grass you can find in the yard. 
You take grass, clover f.e. dip it in water and then place it on the egg. Next is putting the egg like that in a women nylon socks ( should I mention that they need to be clean but not new ) and make sure that it stays firmly around the egg. You twist the sock and tied it with the string, and then another egg like that. Sorry, but my English isn't that good to explain you better... Feel free to ask more  if something is not clear... 

It's important also that you know how to cook that eggs. The water must be warmed slowly and a bit vinegar should be added in the water.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

limr said:


> Easter traditions in Portugal do include coloring eggs, but it's more about the breads and the rituals. In Braga especially, Easter is NO.JOKE. There's almost a carnival-like atmosphere during the week prior, including mannequins of John baptizing Jesus in the Rio Este (the East River...which is more of a little canal and no where near deep enough for mobsters to dump any bodies in  ) I have pictures of them somewhere and thought I digitized some of them but I guess I didn't. I'll see if I can find them.
> 
> On Good Friday, everyone is in town for the procession, but this is a very solemn procession, with chanting monks, statuettes, prayers, and long periods of dead silence. Do you know how hard it is to get silence from a crowd of Portuguese people?? Easter itself is festive and involves lots of dressing in your finest and promenading through town and hanging out in cafes.


We're kissing each other when saying "Happy Easter" which is something you don't always want to do   three whole days!!!

The bad thing is that nowadays tradition seems to vanish... really... There are so many nice customs everywhere but not nearly respected as they should...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 20, 2014)

The color and the designs on your eggs Maria are wonderful. Reminds me of what I've seen done with sun prints and cyanotypes. 

I just got a book on Anthotypes (using plants) by Malin Fabbri and saw something about it being possible to make sun prints using egg dye/color brushed on watercolor paper. I don't know if it will actually work but since all I got done was hard boiling some eggs!! - I might as well use up the dissolving tablets and try it. Need to coat the paper and let it dry in the dark, and then see if I can actually get an exposure in the sun.

Leonore the hanging out in cafes part sounds good! after going to a banquet Saturday that had more to do with hockey than Easter, I've been relaxing watching hockey on TV this Easter evening. Ivan I like your 'Day after'!


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2014)

mmaria said:


> The thread has just become 10 times better!
> 
> RECIPE!




Kathleen King's Double Chocolate Almond Cookies Recipe : Ina Garten : Food Network


----------



## xFireSoul (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help, but I meant that I failed to upload them via computer, thats why I've used the links in 500px. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## paigew (Apr 21, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Ok... this is how...
> 
> I used the peel of onions  lots of it
> 
> ...



Wow I would seriously never guess onion peel would dye so well! Thank you I must try this .


----------



## mmaria (Apr 21, 2014)

paigew said:


> Wow I would seriously never guess onion peel would dye so well! Thank you I must try this .


 Note: you need to have lots of that peel!


----------



## limr (Apr 21, 2014)

So you are boiling the eggs with the onion peel? Or do you boil first and color afterwards?

I know it's after Easter but I so want to try this now!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 22, 2014)

limr said:


> So you are boiling the eggs with the onion peel? Or do you boil first and color afterwards?
> 
> I know it's after Easter but I so want to try this now!



You put the peel in the pot first, then pour water with a half of a spoon of vinegar, and eggs in the end. The peel should be all over and below eggs. I don't know where you can find that amount of peel?
The water and eggs should be warmed slowly because eggs would crack if you start with high temperature.
And also, you need to boil them slowly for an hour or so...  
I colored 30 eggs, so I had lots of peel. 
If you want to try patterns one sock can be enough for 5-6 eggs. I used dandelion also...


----------



## Braineack (Apr 22, 2014)

Braineack said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > The thread has just become 10 times better!
> ...




they were a hit!




Julia Coloring Eggs by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Apr 22, 2014)

Braineack said:


> ... they were a hit!



Had no doubt there 

 She's lovely!


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 22, 2014)

Easter in real life. Rather than being wrapped in onion and placed in boiling water. Jack McEgg dashes himself on the rocks, er glass.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 22, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Easter in real life. Rather than being wrapped in onion and placed in boiling water. Jack McEgg dashes himself on the rocks, er glass.


lol!


----------

